# rocky s2v substratum boots



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone here own a pair of theis boots? The reviews seem favourable. Not to sure if I can get a pair but I'll try


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

No but I have the C 4 Ts and love them. They are more light weight and feel like High top tennis shoes.

My co workers had several pairs of the Sv2 and they liked them. However they took quite awhile to break in and seemed to squeak a lot. Even baby powder only shut them up temporarily.


----------

